# My DeWalt 18 Volt 4 piece Combo Kit



## teenagewoodworker

ya my dad has that drill and he loves it. it never stalls. has plenty of power and the battery life lasts much longer that most other batteries.


----------



## sbryan55

Dick,

I have an older series (mine was a close-out when Dewalt started replacing a regular 18v drill with the hammer drill) and you are right on the money about the review. I very rarely use either of my electric circular saws anymore despite the fact that they have more torque. It is simply more convenient to use.

The only difficulty, and this may be reflective of its age. is that the circular saw needs a fresh battery to cut well but if it gets into any type of bind will bog down whereas my electric saws will power through any binding. The circular saw does create splintering when cutting plywood veneers but I simply use my tablesaw to trim off the splintered area. Of the 4 tools the reciprocating saw is my favorite. It labors with cuts. I really prefer an electric model with more torque. Not as convenient but it performs better. One other difficulty I have had with the reciprocating saw is getting the battery to release. I have to use a screwdriver to walk it off the saw.

Would I buy the package again- absolutely. I have gotten to the point where I will not drive a single screw, rip up a sheet of plywood or use a flashlight without grabbing one of these tools.


----------



## Tikka

I like the Dewalt small machines (hand held) also, reliable and long life - I cannot say the same about the larger bench machines, I am not totally happy about the quality, I had to return 4 compount mitre saws (same model) because they were not accurate (design fault), but they did not care!


----------

